# Strangest things trapped....



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Ok, just for a little light hearted posting, what are some of the strangest things you've caught in your traps over the years?

Here's a couple of mine....

















That's me on top of the deer. She was released unharmed


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

A drake mallard and a rainbow trout for me


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Mick105 said:


> A drake mallard and a rainbow trout for me


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

No pictures But just my owl that I ended up getting mounted.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Speaking of owls, I once found a dead screech owl about 10 feet from a trap that held a dead mink. I wanted to see about getting it mounted but in the states its illegal to possess them.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Mick105 said:


> Speaking of owls, I once found a dead screech owl about 10 feet from a trap that held a dead mink. I wanted to see about getting it mounted but in the states its illegal to possess them.


I usually made den sets for marten and would use squirrels for bait if I had any and set them at the back, this Boreal Owl would have had to be at the perfect spot in order to see the bait, flew into a 110 coni, the wardens checked it out and gave me a permit to get it mounted.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

That's really cool! Kinda neat how it was in that exact spot at that point in time. I really wish I could have stuff that owl. It would have been unique addition to the trophy room. You don't by chance have a pic of that mount do ya?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

My brother-in-law is a cop and found a Bald Eagle hit on I-75 over the weekend. He's trying to get a permit to have it mounted. Sister sent a picture and it's huge ! Great pics BTW 220 ! I've heard of fish being caught in conibears before but have never seen it til now.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*I've caught a mink and a muskrat in the same coni one time also caught a big northern in a 330 set for Beaver--also a 24' brown Trout in a 110 under ice set for muskrats-and this year a weasel in a 660---Also many turtles-------sb*


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Great topic 220! With my limited amount of trapping I havent caught any thing that strange. Can't wait to see what else is posted.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Mick105 said:


> That's really cool! Kinda neat how it was in that exact spot at that point in time. I really wish I could have stuff that owl. It would have been unique addition to the trophy room. You don't by chance have a pic of that mount do ya?


Its in the taxi. photo forum, with my weasel and wolverine.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

http://www.predatortalk.com/topic/9187-wolverine-rug-mount-from-my-trapping-days/page__fromsearch__1

Here it is


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Hassell, those are really cool. I love that wolverine rug.

Don, thanks for the link.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

This is good stuff guys. Keep it coming!!!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

bones44 said:


> My brother-in-law is a cop and found a Bald Eagle hit on I-75 over the weekend. He's trying to get a permit to have it mounted. Sister sent a picture and it's huge ! Great pics BTW 220 ! I've heard of fish being caught in conibears before but have never seen it til now.


I don't know for sure on the eagle. Last I heard only Native Americans could possess eagle feathers for ceremonial purposes. More than likely the eagle will be turned over to federal authorities.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm sure some of you guys have caught these critters, but this guy was a first for me.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Just this guy....it's only my first year though. Expecting it to get a lot more interesting in the coming years.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

220swift said:


> I don't know for sure on the eagle. Last I heard only Native Americans could possess eagle feathers for ceremonial purposes. More than likely the eagle will be turned over to federal authorities.


That is correct. I grew up in a Comanche home and the family trapped eagles regularly for the feathers. It's highly illegal for us normal folks to possess feathers though. I happen to know someone who almost did federal time for selling eagle feathers to a museum.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Chris, that cat may not be the strangest thing I have heard being caught but it has got to be one of the coolest!!!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Great catch Chris-----sb


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Caught a big snapping turtle today in a 330!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Time for soup ! That is pretty crazy though. Any pics ?


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

No pics unfortunately. I forgot to bring my camera with when I was checking traps, of course it was in the car but I didn't want to walk all the way back there!. I actually just let him go. He was still alive and the 330 just hit him on the shell but it held him!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Set out a coni a couple of days ago to catch a traveling Beaver or Otter on a feeder stream close to the house--but my reward was a muskrat---the big 660 caught him by the tail-------sb*


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Caught another snapper today. Took a pic with my phone.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Neat catch Thanks for sharing--sb*


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Coyotejon, You should keep the snappers and make some soup like Bones said. I have never had turtle soup but I hear its good. Plus the more snappers you eat the less that will trip your traps...


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Mick105 said:


> Coyotejon, You should keep the snappers and make some soup like Bones said. I have never had turtle soup but I hear its good. Plus the more snappers you eat the less that will trip your traps...


 Yes I agree, as I love turtle soup or anyway I can get it.


----------



## IPC (Feb 23, 2010)

It doesn't take much talent to catch a possum in Indiana... but I've caught a couple in coyote sets by the TAIL. I guess they get all excited over the bait and smack their tail around, eventually tripping the trap, it's always comical and makes them easy to release.


----------

